# Compra-venta > Compro >  COMPRO MONEDAS IN CRESCENDO

## charlygs

Hola amigos como bien dice el título estoy buscando el libro de monedas in crescendo haber si alguien me puede ayudar puesto que quiero iniciarme en dicho tipo de juegos, muchas gracias

----------


## Apex

Estas seguro de que quieres ese librO? xD

----------


## charlygs

si.... que problema hay?

----------


## Apex

a mi no me gusta mucho... es didactico y tiene sutilezas que no estan mal, pero esta tan mal escrito que a veces se hace muy tedioso de leer. y si
 no preguntale a alguien que lo tenga que te lea el cambio de bobo xd

----------


## mnlmato

No creo que esté mal escrito... de hecho ha sido mi primer libro con monedas y me parece muy bueno.

El cambio que mencionas pues sí, puede parecer un poco confuso... pero lo que es el libro en general está muy muy bien.

----------


## MrTrucado

Charlygs, en este caso estoy de acuerdo con Manuel, el libro para iniciarte está muy bién, si no lo tienes claro, me lo llevaré el día de almassera y le hechas un vistazo, y así te decides. Es un libro que va paso a paso de menos a más, yo te lo recomiendo.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

yo lo entendi perfectamente, tiene alguna errata o confusion pero te das cuenta tu solo, y ese cambio por lo memos yo lo entendi, yo iría a por el.

----------


## Wosco

Yo le compré hace poco y claro me pensé que iba a estar redactado y que iba a ser tan claro como el Canuto de cartomagia y no es así. Tiene una redacción un poco engorrosilla y aunque tiene fotos no tiene tantas y tan buenas como el Canuto. Si quieres envíame un mp y te digo donde lo compré porque no es de tiendamagia ( no lo tenían cuando yo lo compré). ¿Te has planteado comprarte el Bobo si te gusta la numismagia?

Un saludo

----------


## charlygs

muchas gracias a todos, ya lo he podido adquirir, es más hoy mismo lo he recibido en casa así que en breve empiezo con el ya os contaré mi experiencia XP

----------


## pozi2008

menuda velocidad charlygs, a mi me llegara la proxima semana  :Smile1: .

----------


## charlygs

no se fue comprarlo y de un día para otro chas!!! en mi puerta el tío de la mensajería ¡¡SORPRESA!!!

----------


## ibelchi

Hola amigos. Tengo una duda... La compra de la que se habla por aquí, no está hecha en una tienda, ¿no? Porqué entiendo que el libro está descatalogado y a mi también me gustaría comprarlo...

¡Gracias!

----------


## julioso

Tienes un MP.

----------

